# IBO Hunter Class Pin Setup



## Doc Death (Mar 16, 2006)

Question for all you IBO hunter class guys... If you have a bow with an arrow speed of around 290 fps what do you set your pins for yardage... 20, 30, 40yds or 25, 35, 45yds. I would like to shoot the hunter class with fixed pins but I have always shot and adjustable sight for 3-d shooting and its tough for me to look at all those pins. Thanks for any help


----------



## rescue15 (Apr 11, 2003)

why do you need a 45 yard pin. Isn't the max in hunter class 35 yards?

Try 18, 25, 30, 40 Using the gap 30 to 40 should get you close to center of mass on 35 yards depending on the speed of your bow. The 40 yard pin will cover the "approximately 35 yards max" targets.


Steve


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

For HC I did well in the major IBO shoots with my pins set at 22,27,32,37 at approx 285fps and .019 pins on a Spot-Hogg "Hogg-It" sight.

You'll have the full range of possible yardages covered with your pins falling on many of the mid range targets squarely.
This set up gives you enough gap between the pins at that speed to see clearly but also the precision to drill X's.
10 yard increments is not precise enough for serious competition IMO.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*my wifes*

I have my wifes bow set at 20,25,30 and 35... If you can get the pin gap!! Shes shooting lower poundage so she can easily get that!! and does very well with that set up... but also max. speed is 280 so you need to turn it down alittle!!


----------



## INDBowhunter (Aug 22, 2005)

Max speed is 280 or 5 grains per pound of draw. I shoot hunter class at 307 fps. I have pins set at 20-30-40-50. Don't really need the 50 for competition, but I practice that far and just leave it on there. Gaps are way too small to go in between those. Bryan.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I have done well in IBO competions with pins set at 20 and 30.


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

rescue15 said:


> why do you need a 45 yard pin. Isn't the max in hunter class 35 yards?
> 
> Try 18, 25, 30, 40 Using the gap 30 to 40 should get you close to center of mass on 35 yards depending on the speed of your bow. The 40 yard pin will cover the "approximately 35 yards max" targets.
> 
> ...


That set up sounds smart. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

Last year I used a 23 and a 32 yd. pin shooting 275 fps. It was a trying experience after I was so used to having 20,30,40 pins, but I got used to it, and was confident with it. But I just bought a spot hogg hogg it, so I think I'll use Matt/Pa's choice with the Trykon I'm setting up. Make sure you practice at close distances too. My failure to do that alone cost me the 3 points I needed to be in the top 20 last weekend in cleveland. Plus me shooting my spot set-up at 250 fps. and using the wrong pin twice, lol. You never know when they're going to put one right in front of you. As the guys stated earlier, you dont want to clutter up your view with too many close pins. I hope you shoot well.:wink:


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

I use to use two pins 22 and 32 yards did real good. Somtimes I use to use just one 30 yard pin holding hi and low on the ten area. Now adays you need 11's in that class.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

thumperX said:


> I have my wifes bow set at 20,25,30 and 35... If you can get the pin gap!! Shes shooting lower poundage so she can easily get that!! and does very well with that set up... but also max. speed is 280 so you need to turn it down alittle!!


max speed is 280 for ASA, Ibo is 5 grs per lb or 280 not both


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Matt / PA said:


> For HC I did well in the major IBO shoots with my pins set at 22,27,32,37 at approx 285fps and .019 pins on a Spot-Hogg "Hogg-It" sight.
> 
> You'll have the full range of possible yardages covered with your pins falling on many of the mid range targets squarely.
> This set up gives you enough gap between the pins at that speed to see clearly but also the precision to drill X's.
> 10 yard increments is not precise enough for serious competition IMO.



i agree with matt, 10 yard increments just dont cut it not when every 11 counts, back in the day when i shot the hunter class in the IBO i sighted in for 25, 30, 35 seemed to work very well for me


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*pin gap*

I always set mine @ 23 29 35 41:darkbeer: Gary Coffey


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

I set mine at 20, 30, and 35 My bow shoots about 295 seems to work for me.


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

20,27,34,40


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

depends on the course we shoot 50 plus and most targets are 25 to 35 we generally set on 10yd increments and hunter class and bhfs generally shoot up to or over the open guys.I have seen 40 target courses where 12's count its not uncommon to see 440 plus scores


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

at 295fps try a pin gap of 20 271/2 and 35 yards that should be tight enough to see thru and still tight enough to aim well


----------



## AR37_Shooter (Nov 13, 2005)

you're shooting 290...that ought to be pretty flat right...?

i'm shooting at 242fps and need to use three pins...but my friend shoots at around 290 or so and (pretty much) only uses one pin. for those targets pushing 35yards, he uses his second.

go ahead and shoot 350 fps...you'll only need one pin...:wink:


----------

